# Recent Game Buys



## McMurphy (Oct 21, 2004)

What game (or games for those with more money to blow than me) have you picked up lately?

I bought a used copy of Baldur's Gate:  Dark Alliance 2 last week.  I haven't had a whole lot of time to dedicate to it, but it seems interesting enough so far.  In addition to the first question, I am wondering what are people's thoughts on this game (or even series) because this purchase is my introduction to the franchise.


----------



## aftermath (Oct 21, 2004)

I got arc the lad for the ps2 not too long ago but i havent had time to play because the internet absorbs so much of my time. but the little i did play of it is really good.

BG: DA2 from the little I played of it pales in comparision to the pc version. but if i could find a cheap copy of it'd buy because i thought it was still good.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Oct 21, 2004)

Pro Evolution Soccer 4 - the finest sports game in the owrld ever.


----------



## malfunkshun (Oct 23, 2004)

lately I've picked up:

Morrowind for my XBox
Shining Force for my GBA
Freelancer for my PC


----------



## McMurphy (Oct 23, 2004)

How is Morrowind?  I have heard a lot about it, but I haven't had the chance to check it out.  It is considered a RPG, correct?


----------



## malfunkshun (Oct 23, 2004)

morrowind is an RPG which is played from the 1st person. you can switch to 3rd person, but this makes the game more cumbersome, as a lot of things you do in the game are easier from the 1st person POV (such as aiming your weapon and lockpicking or stealing)

it is a HUGE game with just a smorgasboard of content. you can choose from several different races and classes (thief, mage, warrior, and all kinds of combinations of their characteristics) and the game is not linear at all. it is completely open ended, such that i heard that if you are EXTREMELY lucky, you can get to the end while still being level one (you aren't required to pass through set stages and boss battles). the story is very deep, there are a huge myriad of characters to interact with, you can join guilds, you can make friends and enemies, it is just a massive game and its also highly addicting.

there are lots of towns to explore, and huge areas of countryside to get lost in. you can travel from town to town via siltstriders (beasts which carry you) or you can just walk it, but walking is more dangerous... but its also a good way to hone your fighting skills as you'll probably encounter wild animals or bandits.

graphics are great, needless to say... even moreso on the PC version. if you're into the fantasy role playing thing, and are willing to set aside a good chunk of your waking life for this game, you'll like it i think.


----------



## Seth God Of Chaos (Oct 23, 2004)

I got summoner 2 for ps2 a while ago its a heaps fun game


----------



## mac1 (Oct 23, 2004)

One word ... *FABLE* ... oh the joy!


----------



## aftermath (Oct 24, 2004)

Fable is great! do any chicken kickin yet?


----------



## Rane Longfox (Oct 25, 2004)

Fifa 2005 for the PS2 and Rome: Total War for the PC... neither of which I can play at the moment, as my PS2 is at the bottom of the pond, and R:TW refuses to install properly


----------



## mac1 (Oct 25, 2004)

aftermath said:
			
		

> Fable is great! do any chicken kickin yet?


Only once or twice, I will do more, and try and get a good score.


----------



## aftermath (Oct 25, 2004)

I love fable. I best kick was 28 feet or something. My highest fine was over 100000$. I was world known for being evil. I was great


----------



## Silk (Oct 25, 2004)

I own a gamecube and as there haven't been many good games out on the gamecube for a while the last game I bought was Resident Evil 0 and someone bought me billy hatcher for christmas; but i don't rally like platform games .

I am however frantically saving up to buy Pikmin 2 the funnist game I've ever seen


----------



## Hypes (Oct 25, 2004)

I recently purchased Sim City 4 and its expansion, Rush Hour.

That thing is crack digitized.


----------



## mac1 (Oct 26, 2004)

Oh really?! My best kick is 28 (whatever the unit of measure is) too. That must be close to the maximum you can get i think.  

I got a fine of over 70'000 but only had 40 odd thousand on me. I got kicked out of town and they took it all.  I went back and played the last 2 hours again, really couldnt afford to be flat broke.


----------



## aftermath (Oct 27, 2004)

LOL. maybe 28 is the max. I will inform thought after christmas break. My friends and i are gathering with several tvs and consoles and pcs, and fable is when of the games we are bringing. We plan to beat it with good and evil.  we also plan to have mini contests in game, like thechciken kick. 

As for the fine I ran into a town and just started killing ofhte guards and they were happy enough to keep coming. I had to run away because I was there for about an hour and however much fun it was, i had to do something else.

But I am looking into buying arcanum. I love that game and I only played a demo for it. It old, yes, but RPG's are hard to find. 
Also, the arc the lad game ps2, its a few years going to, but its good. I ahve 25 hours or so in it, and its pretty good.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Oct 27, 2004)

I may buy an Xbox just to play Fable!

Caladan why did you but that EA tripe?  That cheap hack is for kids whose parents know nothing.

Never played any of the Sims games, they look absolutely redundant.  However, they're always number one in the charts so they must be alright.  

I played Summoner which was great but have not played Summoner 2 yet as the graphics look like a retarded maimed kid was allowed to pencil the colours.  I do however own the game.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Oct 28, 2004)

Its actually quite good What can I say, I'm a footie maniac


----------



## mac1 (Oct 31, 2004)

Nice aftermath, that sounds like a cool idea. I think I have almost finished it as a good guy, when I complete it I will start as evil. (I have been offered a quest which will wipe off the rest of my quests, but please dont confirm my suspicions if I am really near to the end. ) At the moment though, I am just playing all the sub-quests and trying to complete everything in its entirety as a good guy, there is a lot to do!!!  

Today I finally pulled the sword from the stone!


----------

